# osteoporosis/ibs/acid reflux



## macwayokc (Apr 20, 2002)

I am a preimenapausal 49 year old with acid reflux and IBS. I have just been diagnosed with osteoporosis. Just was wondering what other people in a siumilar situation were doing for osteoporosis treatment. I have read many of the traatements have side affects that could bother the acid reflux and IBS


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi macway, I am 47 and postmenopasal, just about 3 years now. Diagnosed with osteoprosis and put on once a week Fosamax. I wasn't on it too long and did see an increase in the burping and a little acidy, not sure if it was related, but since I didn't have it before I kinda wondered about that. I had to quit taking it because it was causing inflamation in the whites of my eyes, and although it does say on the brochure it can cause eye "pain" you'll have to look it up on the internet to really find out and it was listed under serious side effects. I was mad because I had gone to the dr. 3 times for this and when I finally found out on my own she looked it up in her book and at the very end in small print was the bit about the eyes. So you have to be responsible for the meds you are on and research them all okay cause they aren't going to be looking out for you. There is one that you can take for 14 days at a time, it's called Didrocal. I am going to ask my Dr. about that one. Let me know what you decide since it might work for me too. I am only taking calcuim and Vit. D right now and MSM. Linda


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Hope that this isn't a breach of etiguette for a male to be posting here but it's the only place where you usually find a discussion about osteoporosis. I had fairly bad osteo (z = -3.7) about two years ago, secondary to malabsorption from Celiac Disease. I tried both Fosamax and Actonel, but both really upset my GI tract. So, I exercised and took Citracal w/Vit D. Then, in August, 2004, my doc recommended Zometa (which is taken in one 15 minute IV infusion once a year). My only side effect from the Zometa was flu-like symptoms for about 1/2 day. Nothing else since then. It is, however, pretty expensive. The one dose was almost $1,000 and only half of the cost was covered by my health insurance. My bone density had improved over 25% with just exercise and diet so I'm hoping for a bigger improvement with the new medication.


----------



## macwayokc (Apr 20, 2002)

Thanks for your input. I only got the report on my bone density test last Tuesday. I am gathering information and questions to take with me to the doctor on Wednesday, where I assume we will make a plan of treatment. This is all very frightening to me.


----------

